
Green Eggs and Hash Sprinkle on the Salt and Pepper - acob
https://achainofblocks.com/2018/11/19/encryption-vs-hashing-how-are-they-different-how-are-they-the-same/
======
crypto1082
Encryption is basically conversion of one form into other , also know as
ciphered text. The encryption is basically done to hide meaning from other
person except the one for which it has been written. Encryption is used to
protect the confidentiality of data.

Hashing is basically conversion of string or data into shorter fixed value or
key which represent the original string or data. Hashing is used in many
encryption algorithms.

------
jfried1082
A hash function could be considered the same as baking a loaf of bread. You
start out with inputs (flour, water, yeast, etc...) and after applying the
hash function (mixing + baking), you end up with an output: a loaf of bread.

